
Building Your Own WotsApp Using SwiftUI, Combine, Notifications, CloudKit - presiozo
https://medium.com/better-programming/building-your-own-wotsapp-part-7-47b9b66b3db4
======
jamil7
Somethings up with your code indentation, you might want to fix it.

